

BumpTop Goes Multi-Touch. Um, Awesome. - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/30/bumptop-goes-multi-touch-um-awesome/

======
iterationx
Does anyone think bumptop is a good idea? It seems so pointless to me.

